# reinstallation de l'ios X sur mon mac



## WaDeMagiiks (20 Août 2016)

bonjourje suis debutant sur mac et j'aimeraissavoir comment reinstaller mac os X sur mon mac
je narrive pas a linstaller avec l'utilitaire ma os X quand je met mes identifiants un popup saffiche et me dit "cet article est indisponible pour le moment"
pourriez vous maider s'il vous plait
merci d'avance 
a la prochaine


----------



## peyret (20 Août 2016)

Bonjour,
Si vous faisiez une copie d'écran (cmd+maj+4)... on pourrait vous répondre ....


----------



## Locke (20 Août 2016)

Que dis /A propos de ce Mac ?

Un minimum d'informations serait la bienvenue et surtout quelle est la version d'OS X dans ton Mac et celle que tu souhaites télécharger ?


----------



## WaDeMagiiks (25 Août 2016)

j aimerais installer mac os X 10.7 mais ce message s'affiche quand je met mon compte Apple :





désolé pour l'image de coté

*Edit  : je viens de redresser ton image.*


----------



## Locke (25 Août 2016)

Oui mais, Lion fait-il partie des tes Achats dans l'application App Store ?

Par défaut, cette version n'est plus disponible pour beaucoup et si ça fait partie des Achats, il faut demander un code de téléchargement.

Perso, dans ma liste, je n'ai même plus Lion qui avait été livré avec mon iMac de 2011.


----------



## WaDeMagiiks (25 Août 2016)

ou pourrais-je obtennir un code de telechargement ?


----------



## Locke (25 Août 2016)

WaDeMagiiks a dit:


> ou pourrais-je obtennir un code de telechargement ?


Relis bien la réponse #5 STP.

Lion fait-il partie des tes achats ? S'il apparait, dans ton compte tu peux demander un code, s'il ne fait plus partie de tes Achats, soit ton Mac n'est plus compatible _(c'est le cas de mon iMac 2015)_, soit les carottes sont cuites. La seule possibilité est d'avoir un ami qui à fait une sauvegarde du fichier .dmg dans un disque USB.


----------



## r e m y (25 Août 2016)

Locke a dit:


> '...
> Perso, dans ma liste, je n'ai même plus Lion qui avait été livré avec mon iMac de 2011.


Je pense qu'il n'y a jamais été.... Seuls ceux qui ont acheté Lion sur l'Apple Store puis ont utilisé le code obtenu pour le télécharger sur le Mac AppStore retrouvent Lion dans leurs Achats. 

Pour les Macs livrés avec Lion, il sera retelechargé et réinstallé via la restauration par Internet.


----------



## WaDeMagiiks (25 Août 2016)

il ne fait pas partie de mes achats 
donc si je comprend bien je n'ai ua demander a un ami qui a un mac pur que je puisse créer une clé USB bootable avec l'os  dessus ?


----------



## r e m y (25 Août 2016)

Quelle etait la version de MacOS X de ce Mac lors de l'achat?

Si c'était Lion, la procédure de restauration depuis Internet doit permettre de réinstaller Lion. 

Par contre, il semble qu il y ait un probleme avec les serveurs d'Apple car un autre membre des forums rencontre le même message que vous pour réinstaller Lion:
https://forums.macg.co/index.php?threads/Restaurer-OSX-mais-pas-d'identifiant-apple-!?.1283799/


----------



## Locke (25 Août 2016)

r e m y a dit:


> Je pense qu'il n'y a jamais été


Si, si, il y était, mais a priori il a disparu de ma liste avec l'arrivée de mon iMac 2015.


----------



## WaDeMagiiks (25 Août 2016)

jai deja essayer de reinstaller avec longlet reinstaller mac os x mais quand je met mon compte le mac me met limage que jai posté plus haut


----------



## litobar71 (25 Août 2016)

Locke a dit:


> Perso, dans ma liste, je n'ai même plus Lion qui avait été livré avec mon iMac de 2011.



Perso, dans ma liste, je n'ai même plus Mountain Lion qui avait été livré avec mon Mac mini de 2012 en janvier 2014.


----------



## r e m y (25 Août 2016)

Et comme je le disais quelques messages plus haut... Vous n'êtes pas le seul à être bloqué exactement au même endroit avec le même message. 
Je pense que le probleme vient des serveurs d'Apple


----------



## WaDeMagiiks (25 Août 2016)

c’était mac os X lion 10.7 lorsque j'ai récupéré ce mac


----------



## Locke (25 Août 2016)

WaDeMagiiks a dit:


> jai deja essayer de reinstaller avec longlet reinstaller mac os x mais quand je met mon compte le mac me met limage que jai posté plus haut


Tu as donné toi-même la réponse...


WaDeMagiiks a dit:


> il ne fait pas partie de mes achats



Comme mentionné en réponse #10, il faudrait savoir sous quelle version d'OS X avait été livré ton Mac, et le conseil de r e m y est judicieux. A savoir, suivre la procédure de restauration. 

*Edit :* la réponse est arrivée au moment ou je validais cette réponse.


----------



## WaDeMagiiks (25 Août 2016)

j'ai oublié de préciser que c'est un ami qui ma donné son mac (de 2006) il n'y avait plus la sauvegarde de l'os dans le disque dur interne


----------



## Locke (25 Août 2016)

WaDeMagiiks a dit:


> j'ai oublié de préciser que c'est un ami qui ma donné son mac (de 2006) il n'y avait plus la sauvegarde de l'os dans le disque dur interne


Donc à la base livré avec Tiger 10.4 sur 2 DVD.

Donc, si Lion ne fait pas partie de tes Achats, les carottes sont cuites, a part le récupérer chez un ami.


----------



## WaDeMagiiks (25 Août 2016)

je ne connais pas la version de l'os a l'achat car c'est un ami qui me a donné (je n'ai plus aucun contact avec cet ami)


----------



## r e m y (25 Août 2016)

Effectivement d'autant que Lion n'a jamais été gratuit (à la différence de Mavericks et au-delà)...
Donc il faut plus que probablement saisir l'identifiant et mot de passe de celui qui l'avait acheté pour cette machine, pour autoriser son téléchargement.


----------



## WaDeMagiiks (25 Août 2016)

comment ourrais je faire si je nai plus contact avec cet ami ?


----------



## WaDeMagiiks (25 Août 2016)

comment faire puisque je n'ai plus aucun contact avec la personne qui ma donné ce mac
deslé pour le double message


----------



## peyret (25 Août 2016)

Tente facebook.... avec un peu de chance


----------



## WaDeMagiiks (25 Août 2016)

en réalité nous ne sommes simplement plus amis


----------



## WaDeMagiiks (25 Août 2016)

serait il possible de créer une clé USB bootable a partir du mac d'un autre ami en téléchargeant une mise a jour sur cette clé ?


----------



## r e m y (25 Août 2016)

Lion peut être acheté sur l'Apple Store (celui auquel on accède depuis www.apple.com ) pour une petite vingtaine d'euros: 
http://www.apple.com/fr/shop/product/D6106ZM/A/os-x-lion

Ca permet d'obtenir un code de téléchargement que l'on utilise ensuite sur le Mac AppStore (l'application AppStore dans le dossier /Applications )


----------



## r e m y (25 Août 2016)

WaDeMagiiks a dit:


> serait il possible de créer une clé USB bootable a partir du mac d'un autre ami en téléchargeant une mise a jour sur cette clé ?



Non car une simple mise a jour ne suffit pas, il faut l'installeur complet, qui n'est pas gratuit.

Pour 20€ (voir mon message précédent) vous aurez une version légitime de Lion, achetée à votre nom et installable sans plus aucun probleme.


----------



## WaDeMagiiks (25 Août 2016)

si je l’achète sur l’Apple store comment faire pour mettre le code de telechagement puisque des que j allume mon mac celui ci m’affiche l'utilitaires mac os x ?


----------



## WaDeMagiiks (25 Août 2016)

voila l'utilitaire


----------



## r e m y (25 Août 2016)

Si votre Mac ne demarre plus, il vous faut trouver un autre Mac pour télécharger Lion avec le code de téléchargement que vous aurez acheté, via l'AppStore sur cet autre Mac (en vous connectant bien à l'appStore avec VOTRE identifiant et mot de passe Apple). 
Ensuite, toujours sur cet autre Mac,  vous ferez une clé USB d'installation à partir de l'installeur de Lion téléchargé. 

Avec cette clé, vous pourrez enfin démarrer votre Mac et réinstaller Lion.


----------



## WaDeMagiiks (25 Août 2016)

c'est tellement plus securisé que windows


----------



## r e m y (25 Août 2016)

Je te donne la méthode normale qui te permettra d'être en règle avec une version légitime de Lion sur ton Mac.

Bien sûr qu'il y a d'autres façons de faire avec un OS qui ne comporte, à la différence de Windows, aucun numéro de série ou validation quelconque... Mais pour économiser 20€ est-ce bien la peine?


----------



## WaDeMagiiks (25 Août 2016)

si j'achete un code de téléchargement 
y a t-il une date d'expiration pour ce code ?


----------



## Locke (25 Août 2016)

WaDeMagiiks a dit:


> si j'achete un code de téléchargement
> y a t-il une date d'expiration pour ce code ?


La plus sage des précautions est d'en faire une copie dans un disque USB.


----------



## r e m y (25 Août 2016)

Non pas de date limite d'utilisation du code, à ma connaissance


----------



## WaDeMagiiks (25 Août 2016)

merci beaucoup il n me reste plus qu'a acheter ce code a la prochaine


----------



## kaos (6 Septembre 2016)

Si ton Mac n'a pas été vendu avec Lion il fort possible que tu ai un autre message disant que l'install dmg est peut etre abimée.
Il faut a partir de l'installation lancer le terminal ( a partir du menu en haut) et changer la date.

A toi de trouver la date correspondant pour Lion sur le Net si ça t'arrive.

https://bensmann.no/changing-system-date-from-terminal-os-x-recovery/
https://bensmann.no/changing-system-date-from-terminal-os-x-recovery/


----------



## r e m y (6 Septembre 2016)

kaos a dit:


> Si ton Mac n'a pas été vendu avec Lion il fort possible que tu ai un autre message disant que l'install dmg est peut etre abimée.
> Il faut a partir de l'installation lancer le terminal ( a partir du menu en haut) et changer la date.
> 
> A toi de trouver la date correspondant pour Lion sur le Net si ça t'arrive.
> ...



Normalement c'est de l'histoire ancienne. Les installeurs chargés sur l'appstore ont des nouveaux certificats dont la date de péremption n'est pas dépassée.


----------



## kaos (7 Septembre 2016)

j’aimerais tant que tu es raison, encore cet été j'ai eu le problème avec un El capitan téléchargé mai/juin je sais plus.
Idem pour Mavrick et Lion mais les clefs ont été faites il y a plusieurs mois.

Devrais je refaire mes téléchargements et mes clefs alors ?


----------



## r e m y (7 Septembre 2016)

Les clés qui ont été créées avec les anciens installeurs doivent être refaites en retelechargeant à nouveau les installeurs de façon à avoir des certificats non perimés


----------



## kaos (7 Septembre 2016)

Dans mes achats, les différents OSX que j'ai "acheté" sont maintenant grisés et il n'est plus possible de cliquer dessus 
Seul el capitant affiche le menu "télécharger" j'ai un avertissement disant que j'ai dejà une machine avec el capitan, je peux cliquer sur continuer et RIEN .... 

Autre chose , Mavricks que j'ai pourtant eu a une époque, n'apparait plus dans mes achats.

Mais allo quoi !


----------



## r e m y (7 Septembre 2016)

Si les boutons sont grisés c'est sans doute que les installeurs figurent toujours dans le dossier Applications du Mac. Il faut les mettre à la corbeille. 
Pour El Capitan, il devrait lancer le téléchargement...


----------



## kaos (7 Septembre 2016)

Bah, j'ai trouvé !

C'est quand même tordu, j'ai une carte SD de 64GB en permanence dans mon mac, celle ci contiens tous mes OSX ...
L'appstore ne regarde pas seulement le Disque système, mais certains lecteurs montés (certains car mon NAS contiens aussi tout les OSX)si j'enleve ma carte SD c'est bon ...

C'est pas la première fois que je me fais avoir , ma carte SD est pourtant en exfat ....

Bon je vais refaire toutes mes clefs ce soir , et de toute façon j'ai aussi des HD avec tous les OS installés avec une session vierge. (Snow léopard, Lion, Mavricks, et El capitan )


----------



## jlkohler (14 Septembre 2016)

WaDeMagiiks a dit:


> bonjourje suis debutant sur mac et j'aimeraissavoir comment reinstaller mac os X sur mon mac
> je narrive pas a linstaller avec l'utilitaire ma os X quand je met mes identifiants un popup saffiche et me dit "cet article est indisponible pour le moment"
> pourriez vous maider s'il vous plait
> merci d'avance
> a la prochaine


ça m' est aussi arrivé , mais résolu en reesayant le le lendemain( encombrement d' Apple France?) certes c'est passablement irritant  un système el capitan bloqué mais ça s' arrange


----------

